# How to solve it: Husband with low libido



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

For wives who have suffered from sexless marriage, please read my message! 

A man with a good testosterone level never feels old, always feels young, horny and happy.

So, stop listening to your husbands' feeble excuses about the tireness from work, it's time to for you to squeeze his ear and make him sit in front of the doctor!
____________________________________
My husband's true story:

My husband is in his 30s with low libido. His reason were always he worked too much, he's tired or he's pressure from work, which were also true. 

I'd been frustrated and I always concluded that I was not a desirable wife. Then we both had our emotional affairs. (He first, I later) My marriage was in a nightmare until last year, he finally faced the music (because of my constant fighting for sex), I made the appointment and made him sit in front of the doctor. 

The blood test result showed he lacked of testosterone. His level was too low. 

Reasons: He was overweighted and he's a heavy smoker, together with many years work pressure, his manhood power weakened year after year.

He only received 1 injection from the doctor. 1 injection is medically not enough, because ususally it requires at least 3 cycles (3 injections in 9 months) to push up testosterone leve to a good point.

But because we told the doctor, we wanted to have a baby badly, the doctor refused to give him more shots, as the injection could boost testosterone but also kills sperms...

Without medical help, my husband realized he must do something by himself to boost his terstosterone level- living in a new life.

He changed work, which allows him free time to do exercise (swimming, running in the gym) He ate healthy food, mostly steam food. Unhealthy food such as oily and deep fried food are strickly avoided. Most importantly, no beer!

After 1 year, he has lost lots of weights and now he's slightly over-weighted. (First time see him so slim in my life.) I had to buy new shirts and pants for him because of his weight loss. That was a happy shopping though.

Last week, we went for a 2nd blood test, now his level increased but not yet reached a good point. 

Now we both agreed it a good idea for him to continue the necessary injections. I think the baby can wait. 

(I'm also on my thyroid medication which is not a good timing to get pregnant anyway.)

I can see he's a much happier man compared to before.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

kudos to you, killing 2 birds with 1 stone!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

malmale said:


> kudos to you, killing 2 birds with 1 stone!


Ah! not yet received kudos! I'm in a high dissatisfaction with my husband actually! Not because of his health problems but because of his old (boring) skills.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I think very soon I will receive my first kudo next month. My husband started doing exercise again after some months of laziness. He also wants to help me lose weight in the gym. My thyroid medication has slowed down my metabolism, I've put on 8 kg in 6 months. Never mind! Today I finally persuaded him to try something new. He used to get pissed when I talked about sex. I noticed tonight he's in a good mood, so I quickly whine and ask. Besides, he will get his 2nd injection after 2 days and I'm sure his testosterone will boost. I'm drooling in advance, getting ready for harvest my hard work! I've seen a light in the end of the long tunnel.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

nevertheless, i am hoping this new excitement will bring much cheer into ur bedroom


----------



## Sierra61 (Feb 22, 2010)

Please take my advice, since I am married to a man with low testosterone.

There is absolutely no way your husband can raise his T. levels with three injections in 9 months.. this is outrageously inaccurate information, as well as medically inept. He needs to see an endocronologist and get on Hormone Replacement Therapy (HRT), which means an injection every single week for the rest of his life. HRT is forever.

How many mg's is he getting in his injection? He should be getting between 100-150 mgs every week, or else his levels with tank and his libido will drop to nothing, where an erection is impossible.

My husband is 49, has been on testosterone shots for over a year. We have gone from virtually a sexless marriage to having sex 5-6 times a week. 

So have your husband see a competent Dr. and have him get once weekly injections. Best of luck to you.


----------



## MrT (Oct 27, 2010)

Above is 100% correct ! Testosterone injections of 100-400mg should be given every week to 1 month, depending on drug...I been on HRT for nearly 3 years..... there are other drugs however that will help to kick start mens natural testosterone levels as well as some vitamin/herbal supplements that help..like Aminos/Zinc/Magnesium - Exercise and diet also will help boost libido


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Ah the wonders of a placebo. . .


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

*My information from the doctor can't be wrong because I didn't create it!*

Thanks for your information but I was shocked when you said you need injection once a week.

We visited the doctor and recieved my husband's 1st injection at Singapore National University Hospital. Please make sure you go to big hospital. Singapore is world famous for its first class medication. Many foreigners would come to Singapore for receiving medication. NUH is a trustworthy hospital.

It's possible that the dose & injection depends on how serious and how low the testosterone level is. It depends on what kind of injections? I will find out the name of injection on Saturday and I will post further info again.

More details of my husband's story:
__________________________________________________
So, the doctor adviced him to lose weights, quit smoking, do exercise, eat right, no beer and live in a healthy life. 

Hell yes, for many years I had been asking my husband to live in a healthier life and lose some weights, he never wanted to listen to me, but when the doctor told him, he quickly listened and he took the doctor's advice seriously.

My husband only got 1 injection 1 year ago. That's it!

About erection dysfuction and blue pills: (for my husband's case)

Before visiting the doctor, my husband's sufferred from erectile dysfunction, and he never took any medication or blue pills.

On the first visit, my husband did the blood test and many other tests about his heart, then the doctor immediately prescribed him viagra. (We told the doctor we want to have a baby.)

After 1 week, we went back to see the blood test result, it showed low testosterone, so the doctor prescribed him 30 days of testosterone pills.

After finishing the testosterone pills, we went back to the doctor again, my husband told the doctor he didn't feel any differences, so the doctor decided to give him an injection. Then the docotor told us to see him again after 3 month. because he said every 3 months and 3 cycles should be sufficient for my husband, I don't remember his each word but he did mention every 3 months and 3 cycles. So why do you guys need a weekly shot for life????!!! 

After 3 months, my husband went to see the doctor again as scheduled. My husband told the doctor he felt much better and 1 viagra was too strong for him, so he started to take half viagra and he also asked the doctor for the 2nd shot....The doctor refused to give my husband 2nd injection * He said the injection can kill sperms as we wanted to have baby, so he couldn't give him more injections. He also said since my husband felt much better, he didn't see a need to give him more injections. 

In the last visit, the doctor only adviced my husband again about living a healthier life by doing regular exercises, quit smoking...etc. 

That's it! No more medication from the doctor!

Without furthuer medication, (only some viagras left from the fist visit) my husband must work out, lose weight and eat right to boost his testosterone on his own. Without more injection in the past year, his testosterone has increased same because of healthy living style. (He lost lots of weights from more than 100 kg to 86kg. He's almost there as his perfect weight is 80. but he's a much happier man compared to 1 year ago. He said, " I felt lighter and happier!" He joined a swimming team that requires lots of trainings. He used this chance to push himself to lose more weights. He said, "As a team member, when you see everybody is swimming, you can't just sit and watch."

Sorry but I really don't think he needs to rely on injection for the rest of his life. Once a week injection is really shocking.
(We will see the doctor on Saturday and I will post again.) 

My point is:

There's a TV program called Biggest Loser, my family's favorite show, it's never too late to start living healthly, the health comes back little by little but it does come back.

The doctor & medication will help you boost testosterone temporarily, and you will feel young and kicking temporarily, but if you work for it and fight for it, it would come back slowly but permanently. There's no such thing as a free meal. It's never too late to get your life back!

P.S My husband's been taking supplements everyday. Salmon oil and multivitamins in the past year. I think supplements also help a great deal.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Ah the wonders of a placebo. . .


No! what I said is true. It's not a placebo!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

MrT said:


> Above is 100% correct ! Testosterone injections of 100-400mg should be given every week to 1 month, depending on drug...I been on HRT for nearly 3 years..... there are other drugs however that will help to kick start mens natural testosterone levels as well as some vitamin/herbal supplements that help..like Aminos/Zinc/Magnesium - Exercise and diet also will help boost libido


I'm not sure but I really think weekly & monthly shot is too much.

I agreed with you all the rest parts of your comments. It's true. Exercise, diet and supplemennts help a great deal.:smthumbup:


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Sierra61 said:


> Please take my advice, since I am married to a man with low testosterone.
> 
> There is absolutely no way your husband can raise his T. levels with three injections in 9 months.. this is outrageously inaccurate information, as well as medically inept. He needs to see an endocronologist and get on Hormone Replacement Therapy (HRT), which means an injection every single week for the rest of his life. HRT is forever.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your sharing about the medication details of your husband. Many people are gonna need it. 

Maybe the drug for my husband was different? As my husband's doctor was EXTREMELY cautious and he only wanted to give an injection to my husband when he saw a MUST.

Our doctor was more concerning about how much exercise my husband did and how many cigarettes he could cut down, and whether he could start a healthy diet.

It's possible that our doctor looked for his long-term health than short-term medication effects. It could be a totally different story when his patient is 67 years old instead of 37. 

My husband was only 37 years old, the first time visiting the doctor. Now he's 38, 1 year older but much healthier and happier.

Sex 5-6 times a week is a lot! 

Have you seen any side-effects after your hubby took a weekly shot? 

I will find out the above information you asked on Saturday.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Here are my hubby's 2 blood test results:

1st Test on 05/05/2009

Procedure Results Unit Expected Ranges

Testosterone 7.71 nomol/L 9.90-27.8

2nd test on 18/10/2010

Testosterone 12.3 nomol/L 9.90-27.8

In the past year, my husband only received 1 month T pill (didn't work)and 1 shot of testosterone injection. (worked)

We're sure 1 shot was medically not enough. However, when he went to the doctor for 2nd shot, the doctor refused to give.

So he raised his testosterone level by doing exercise, losing weights and eating right because we couldn't get more medication help from the doctor.

For my husband, his current T level 12.3 isn't high enough, but at least, it's coming upto the normal range. He will continue working out, losing weights and eating right. In hopes, his T keeps growing up.

On Sat. we will see the doctor to discuss the new blood test result.

Thank you very much for sharing your comments and information. Please contine to post!


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

If your doctor is being unreasonable with his decisions about t shots then it is very wise to get a 2nd (or 3rd) opinion. Where I live, the doctors are notorious for not caring about the patients and just doing the bare minimum of what is needed, as well as making decisions that result in them being paid more (as opposed to what is best for the patient). It's sad, but common knowledge where I live. No sooner have you walked in the door, the doctor has written you prescriptions for unnecessary medications (because they get paid for each prescription that they write).

So make sure your doctor isn't one like this!! It's horrible but true! Just be careful. Could be different where you live though - I really hope so!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

76Trombones said:


> If your doctor is being unreasonable with his decisions about t shots then it is very wise to get a 2nd (or 3rd) opinion. Where I live, the doctors are notorious for not caring about the patients and just doing the bare minimum of what is needed, as well as making decisions that result in them being paid more (as opposed to what is best for the patient). It's sad, but common knowledge where I live. No sooner have you walked in the door, the doctor has written you prescriptions for unnecessary medications (because they get paid for each prescription that they write).
> 
> So make sure your doctor isn't one like this!! It's horrible but true! Just be careful. Could be different where you live though - I really hope so!


Thank you very much for your comments! Unfortunately many doctors are like that especially in a smaller, private hospital or clinic. That's why we went to the big and a trustworthy one.


----------



## Sierra61 (Feb 22, 2010)

Can you post your husband's total testerone level, usually a number between 200-1000. That is the best way to know just how low he is.


----------



## Sierra61 (Feb 22, 2010)

As for side effects, yes, there have been a few. Sometimes his T. level goes up VERY high, to about 1400 according to his blood tests. Then he can get angry and yell at little things. He has never been this way before, always gentle and sweet. So it can give him a harder edge. But I lived without much sex for years before his problem was diagnosed. I will take a few angry episodes in exchange for frequent sex, since I was so deprived.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Sierra61 said:


> Can you post your husband's total testerone level, usually a number between 200-1000. That is the best way to know just how low he is.


Last Sat. we went to discuss with doctor about hubby's new T test result.
Doctor said hubby's T is in the normal range. So he didn't see a need to give injection to replace his hormon. He explained clearly that regular Injections are for those men, (older than 50 years old) when their testes don't produce T. For younger men as my husband, regular exercise, fitness and proper diet are more recommended.
Important notice, as different men has different medical needs. Pls consult a good doctor for the best medical advice.
All cases in this thread can only give you an idea how injection works to save a sexless marriage, but can't explain the complicities in every individual situations.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Sierra61 said:


> As for side effects, yes, there have been a few. Sometimes his T. level goes up VERY high, to about 1400 according to his blood tests. Then he can get angry and yell at little things. He has never been this way before, always gentle and sweet. So it can give him a harder edge. But I lived without much sex for years before his problem was diagnosed. I will take a few angry episodes in exchange for frequent sex, since I was so deprived.


Women who are suffering from sexless marriage should read your successful experiences!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonelywyou (Nov 12, 2010)

I wish this was the problem. I saw commercials about "Low T", which described the symptoms of low testosterone in men, and made an appointment with his doctor for a blood test to discover if that was the issue. Turns out he had taken the same test over a year before that, and just like then, his results were normal.

His doctor prescribed Cialis, but since Cialis works if the man is interested, it did nothing for my H, since he's never interested.

If that's all that's wrong with your husband, and you have a solution, I'm really happy for you because I know very well how devastating it can be for both H & W. <3


----------

